# BOAT STOLEN!!!



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

<DIV class="undoreset clearfix" id=message1685105899><DIV id=yiv549613965><DIV dir=ltr>MikeYork, who lives on Shorline Drive in Gulf Breezehad his boat stolen yesterday at 2:10 pm from thefront yard. Please keep a look out for a 22 Pathfinder w/a yamaha150. It has a poling platform & may have had the leaning post attached - I'll have to check with him. The neighbor happened to be outside and said someone came and hooked the boat up, when asked what they were doing, they replied they were borrowing it. Not sure what kind ofvehicle they had, whe I get more info I will post it... please keep a look out, thanks, Linda</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV>


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

dammit....BOLD as hell:blownaway


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I pass that boat every day, when home. Pretty damn ballzy!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Man that is crazy! What the hell is wrong with people. Unfortunatley, that boat is probably not in the area anymore. Does that boat have a name or any decals on it? What about a description of the truck that took it?


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

I hope I find those punks. You now have another set of eyes here in Pace/Milton.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll pass the word around as well.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> I'll pass the word around as well.




x2


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Ditto, 

Heading to town in a moment. I'll keep my eyes peeled.:nonono


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Linda&Ernie (9/24/2008)*<DIV class="undoreset clearfix" id=message1685105899><DIV id=yiv549613965><DIV dir=ltr>MikeYork, who lives on Shorline Drive in Gulf Breezehad his boat stolen yesterday at 2:10 pm from thefront yard. Please keep a look out for a 22 Pathfinder w/a yamaha150. It has a poling platform & may have had the leaning post attached - I'll have to check with him. The neighbor happened to be outside and said someone came and hooked the boat up, when asked what they were doing, they replied they were borrowing it. Not sure what kind ofvehicle they had, whe I get more info I will post it... please keep a look out, thanks, Linda</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV>


Was the owner at home? Definitively a planned job. Can you post photo(s) of boat? I hate&$%@&thieves. :hoppingmad:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I thoughtI had it bad when 3000 in tackle got stolen from me a few months ago. I will keep my eyes out as well. Post the description of the vehicle and the boat and i will give it to all the guides that come in the shop as well. if it is put in the water one of them will see it. 

i think that right now anyone with a boat,kayak, work trailer, etc. needs to notify their neighbor that they should call the police if anyone other than themselves comes to "borrow" it unless given permission ahead of time. You better believe I'd like to put these SOB's behind bars or just take them down a long lost road and.........


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm gonna go the other way with this comment. Dumbassed owner!!! Everybody needs to take a a few seconds to guard their valuables.

Yeah, it is a darn shame when somebody helps themselves to your stuff but we all know that crooks look for easy targets. If I were an insurance adjuster, I'd look mighty hard at somebody who doesn't make a reasonable effort to safeguard an expensive boat and loses it. 

You can bet that the boat has already been stripped and dumped.

Ballsy crooks are a dime a dozen. Likely the neighbor didn't call 911.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here....sounds to me like a repo job. They did it to my neighbor a few weeks ago....middle of the day they pulled up, cut the lock off, hooked it up, and were gone. He was banging on everyones door when he got homeasking if anyone had seen anything, a few days later i asked him about it and he said the bank came and got it.


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

Mike is a good customer of mine tell him if he has the hull # and motor # I will try all my resources to help!:hoppingmad that really sucks that there are people like that out there steal honest peoples stuff!!!!!!!!:blownaway


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (9/24/2008)*I'm gonna go out on a limb here....sounds to me like a repo job. They did it to my neighbor a few weeks ago....middle of the day they pulled up, cut the lock off, hooked it up, and were gone. He was banging on everyones door when he got homeasking if anyone had seen anything, a few days later i asked him about it and he said the bank came and got it.


my veryfirst thought as well. Plus 99.9% of theives would bolt when confronted by a neighbor.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I won't even speculate as to repo or insurance. Any of above could be true. What he needs is good (better)neighbors. I dare ANYONE I don't know to come into my neighborhood, hook up to or cart anything away from my neighbor, me see it and I don't get a description and tag number. My next door neighbor had his nephew come buy to pick up his boat, saw him back into the driveway, and I hot footed it over there....got tag number before I recognized who it was as he wasn't in his truck.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

i have passed the boat many times. it has a large leaning post on the poling platform. i have not seen another set up like that. if it got stolen thats a shame.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Tuna Man (9/24/2008)*I won't even speculate as to repo or insurance. Any of above could be true. What he needs is good (better)neighbors. I dare ANYONE I don't know to come into my neighborhood, hook up to or cart anything away from my neighbor, me see it and I don't get a description and tag number. My next door neighbor had his nephew come buy to pick up his boat, saw him back into the driveway, and I hot footed it over there....got tag number before I recognized who it was as he wasn't in his truck.


My sentiments exactly. I'm surprised the neighbor didn't get any info on the people/vehicle. He should have gone inside, grabbed his camera, and started taking photos.:banghead


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

This is terrible, the otherday Floridays loses an ice chest in his yard and now a boat from another??

The boat is either stripped or towed out of the area by now. However...*POST A COUPLEPICs*....*YEAR of MOTOR*?

If they're around here, we'll find'em! :blownaway


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for those of you that gave kind words, really appreciate keeping an eye out. For those of you that are speculating repo, THAT is not what happened. This boat was STOLEN. He is very upset, many memories in this boat. I talked to him this morning. What happened was the kid across the street saw the boat leaving down the street but couldn't see the vehicle taking it. He went in and told his dad because he knew Mike was out of town. A few weeks early another neighbor mentioned that someone came up in the yard messing with the boat but the neighbor ran them off.Thanks everyone for putting the word out.

This is the only pic I can find right now which shows the leaning tower


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *captken (9/24/2008)*I'm gonna go the other way with this comment. Dumbassed owner!!! Everybody needs to take a a few seconds to guard their valuables.
> 
> Yeah, it is a darn shame when somebody helps themselves to your stuff but we all know that crooks look for easy targets. If I were an insurance adjuster, I'd look mighty hard at somebody who doesn't make a reasonable effort to safeguard an expensive boat and loses it.
> 
> ...


so what should he have done?? Its just like the boat stolen from outcast.. Was'n it locked twice?? once at the wheels with a chain and lock and then another at the tongue.. it took them all of 15-20mins to get it off and they were gone, half of it was on camera but I dont think they ever cought anyone..


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

> *captken (9/24/2008)*I'm gonna go the other way with this comment. Dumbassed owner!!! Everybody needs to take a a few seconds to guard their valuables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You, are a dumbass,, Something like that happens to a man and you want to laugh and make smartass remarks???? It takes all kinds I guess.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Man That S%&$* these people are getting very Brave,I'll keep an eye out over here on the west side but like everybody else said it's probably already striped or gone There are a lot of scum bags in this world but to me a thief is one of the lowest F%^&*$# SOB::banghead:hoppingmad:blownaway


----------



## redneck (Oct 4, 2007)

Let me see if I've got this straight. Your boat gets stolen and its your fault. So, if someone breaks into your house while your at church or a ballgame or something and steals stuff and trashes your house then it follows that it is your fault. Right?:usaflag


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (9/24/2008)*I won't even speculate as to repo or insurance. Any of above could be true. What he needs is good (better)neighbors. I dare ANYONE I don't know to come into my neighborhood, hook up to or cart anything away from my neighbor, me see it and I don't get a description and tag number. My next door neighbor had his nephew come buy to pick up his boat, saw him back into the driveway, and I hot footed it over there....got tag number before I recognized who it was as he wasn't in his truck.


My thoughts exactly Ron. Damn! So sorry it happend, but golly, you would think someone would have seen more. The original post said the neighbor asked them what they were doing? They said borrowing the boat? Well... the vehicle had to be parked at that point. Sorry... just wished they were more observant.


----------



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

Its a damn shame that a man can't park his own boat (that he's probably worked his ass off to own) in his own yard without worrying about some ass napkin stealing it in broad daylight! It's not like Shoreline Dr is in a rough neighborhood. I hate that this happens to anyone. I think TunaMan is right. We need to know our neighbors and look out for one another, or at least put our stuff behind a fence with a pissed off pit-bull watching over it. Times are a little rough right now, we can all expect more of this crap. I hope Mike had insurance. I know it won't replace the boat but at least its something.


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Locks, Locks and more Locks..... I have two locks up front, one locking the motor and one big one w/ large chainaround one tire and axle. We have to do more to keep these scumbags from getting our possessions!!!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

By the way.....My boat is in my driveway, tongue locked, and 1 of 4 tires are off of it, and axle on a jack stand. No rods, no electronics...etc. I have not in the past 10 years had anything stolen. But guess what...any SOB that wants to take my boat he's going to workfor it. Tire, jack, impact wrench and air compressor....less then 5 minutes, and in the garage. I do this as I'm gone at times for a month, and will give time for neighbors to investigate......key...have good neighbors, tell them that NOBODY has permission to be in your yard when you are not there. I tell them...catch someone in my yard while I'm gone.....CALL POLICE...and off to jail.....They have our cell numbers and we can be in touch.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a picture of the boat. Prolly stripped already is exactly what the insurance company said, but who knows maybe someone will remember seeing it on the road. As far as neighbors go - the first incident, I'm not sure why the neighbors dudn't notice a car or get more info. A few weeks later (which was this past Tues) when the boat was actually stolen a neighbor kid actually did notice it being pulled away but couldn't see the vehicle - the kids dad drove down the road looking but couldn't find it, I believe he didn't call 911 because he thought possibly someone had permission to borrow it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

what fish head quoted ..............i got my eyes open and thats a unique poling platform.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Besides locks you may also want to loosen all of the lugs nuts on one of the wheels. Have all but one just on the stud and the other half turn on the wheel. He will not go far.:shedevil


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Eyes are wide open here in P.C.B!!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *captken (9/24/2008)*I'm gonna go the other way with this comment. Dumbassed owner!!! Everybody needs to take a a few seconds to guard their valuables.
> 
> Yeah, it is a darn shame when somebody helps themselves to your stuff but we all know that crooks look for easy targets. If I were an insurance adjuster, I'd look mighty hard at somebody who doesn't make a reasonable effort to safeguard an expensive boat and loses it.
> 
> ...


You couldnt hold mikey yorks bait bucket..


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Any update on the status? Any sightings?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nope, not that I'm aware of.... thanks for asking though.


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (9/25/2008)*Here is a picture of the boat. Prolly stripped already is exactly what the insurance company said, but who knows maybe someone will remember seeing it on the road. As far as neighbors go - the first incident, I'm not sure why the neighbors dudn't notice a car or get more info. A few weeks later (which was this past Tues) when the boat was actually stolen a neighbor kid actually did notice it being pulled away but couldn't see the vehicle - the kids dad drove down the road looking but couldn't find it, I believe he didn't call 911 because he thought possibly someone had permission to borrow it.


Saw this sitting in front of Sunset Marine may want to have

someone check it out


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow...looks like we have a match!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn good eye .. way to go judging by the pic thats a part of it.

Mike


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

The trail of crumbs starts... opcorn


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

this is gonna be a 5-BAGGER! opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn opcorn


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

do yall think it is the same one? i mean how possible is it that someone had bought the same one?? (i dont know so i was just wondering)


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

no way! wow that is it!if its not it it is an identical match made by the same person. wonder if the boat is close by or maybe more parts?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I would be willing to say that was a custom build... no way there are two like it in pensacola


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

now I'd say if it was a custom made that's IT....if they make 'm in series still a possibility....how much for something like that you guys think...?


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

i would say 500 -1000. thats what i would pay for a used one, especially one like that!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

so are they saying the boat or custom built piece was in front of sunset marine???


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

he is showing them in the same picture so you can see they match


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Tell ur friend to send the police up there,not togo up there on his own.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (10/7/2008)*so are they saying the boat or custom built piece was in front of sunset marine???


The platform leaning up against the tree is what was spotted today. 

I think the key here is if that platform is custom. It sure looks custom to me and an pretty damn close match. I say it is definitly worth looking into.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for the clarification


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy crap!!!He's calling the Marina now - THANK YOU so much for taking a picture of it. We'll keep you posted....


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

as previous poster stated -Call ECSO now.I wouldhead to marina and have ECSO meet me there- Do not recommend callingahead of time. 

Mark W


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

FYI Mike just called the Marina and talked to the guy working there and the guy told Mike "There was no way to prove it is his"

This is a custom built one of kind platform.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I would never have called the marina... just my .02 cents me and johnny law would have paid them a visit.

and if it is a custom one of a kind that means someone built it for him so he will have a record of it either on his own or through who built it.


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (10/7/2008)*FYI Mike just called the Marina and talked to the guy working there and the guy told Mike "There was no way to prove it is his"
> 
> This is a custom built one of kind platform.




"the guy" is likely mistaken.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

tell Mike to get Johnny LAW up there. *NOW!*


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with VS... before "the guy" has a chance to relocate the platform


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

:withstupid


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahaha that was great... Hey is that my platform up there.. No, its not and you have no way of proving it... ok thanks... 

SRCSO, uhh yes, I would like to report I think i found part of my platform, ok where is it... Sunset marine... they go up there and O jeeze someone stole it we need to make a report...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i really hope they catch the POS that took Mike's boat, he's a hell of a nice guy.

plus, maybe when the people who did will say (as they are hand-cuffed) i would have gotten away with it if it wouldn't have been for those meddeling PFF'ers!!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

> *PompNewbie (10/7/2008)*I would never have called the marina... just my .02 cents me and johnny law would have paid them a visit.
> 
> and if it is a custom one of a kind that means someone built it for him so he will have a record of it either on his own or through who built it.


I agree Mike Just would have picked up the phone called the law and asked if someone could meet me there ASAP, and Now I know to NEVER deal with Sunset Marine sounds Like the guy on the phone was a real JACKASS Won't send any of my customers their way thats for sure!!!!


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead Shouldnt have called up there! It will likely be gone in the am. That guy is a thief and not one to do buisness with!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

where is sunset marina? I wonder if there is a ring there. I dont want to make implications but I would think that if something like this happened that they would WANT to help figure it out.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i believe the shit may hit the fan... and i hope it does!.... that boat is bad ass!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

<H2 class=boxheader>Sunset Marine in Pensacola, Florida (fl)</H2>

*Name: Sunset Marine*
Street: 2193 East Nine Mile Road
Pensacola, fl 32514-7781
Phone: (850) 479-4090


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Have they called the ECSO yet???


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

The business is called Sunset Marine, NOT Marina..

They are located on 9 Mile roadand Copter Road. Theymostlywork on boats, but do sell small freshwater boats as well..


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I know where it is now, they have all the props hanging up outside.

And usually a bunch of crappy boats for sale.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Book him Dano.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

any word yet???


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike wanted me to thank everyone for the concern and a BIG thanks to forum member It'll Fish.Mike can't log onto the forum due to security on his laptop but wants everyone to know he's _very_ appreciative. I'm not gonna say anything else for now...but will keep you posted.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Any word yet? Now I'm going to have to go by there in the AM and see if they got that platform rig for sale? Sounds like the idiot knew it was hot.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (10/7/2008)*Mike wanted me to thank everyone for the concern and a BIG thanks to forum member It'll Fish.Mike can't log onto the forum due to security on his laptop but wants everyone to know he's _very_ appreciative. I'm not gonna say anything else for now...but will keep you posted.


If you cant say anything then thats a good thing I suspect. Sounds like you got the fuzz involved.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sunset has a reputation of buying hot boats. If he got it...he knew it was hot.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

:blownaway:blownaway:blownaway:blownaway:blownaway:blownaway


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

As of 930 the platform was still out there.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *konz (10/7/2008)*As of 930 the platform was still out there.


I seen it by the fence around 1630 on my way home. Is the place still owned by father and son ? I know it was for sale a couple of years ago. The son, Ben I think was his name was actually a pretty good guy. I bought a reworked 225hp motor from him years backfor a damn good price. He only does the repair part. His dad runs the office and what not. Glad you found your stuff either way. :clap


----------



## Gixxer2202 (Jan 2, 2008)

> was actually a pretty good guy. I bought a reworked 225hp motor from him years backfor a damn good price


I bet you got a REAL good price! Now we know why.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Gixxer2202 (10/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > was actually a pretty good guy. I bought a reworked 225hp motor from him years backfor a damn good price
> ...


I hope that wasn't the case. I was just saying the son treated me good and didn't seem like some one that would sale stolen stuff. Was told the dad was a dick but I didn't deal with him. If they are selling stolen stuff then they will get whats coming to them. I'm just glad the guy found some of his stuff. :toast


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

my experience with sunset: was told they would give me 1000 for my 89 yamaha 175 in good shape and ran good. they came to get it and tried to only give me 500 and we did already have a deal. i told them no way, talked to them 2 weeks later told them i would take 750 they took it. a deal is a deal, i did not not like the way they did business.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Well it's 7:30 am and the plat form is still out there. They don't seem to be to worried about hiding it or fear being questioned on it. I have had work done there in the past always seemed fair enough but you never know what people are in to. Ben Spearsis the son. I guess the only wat to find out whats what is to take the MAN up there with you and sort it all out. Thier gonna give you a name or at least tell you where they got it. So if your truly concerned about it I'd check it out. If your happy with the insurance settlement and lookin for another boat then I don't know what to tell ya..


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

As of 10am it's still sittin there......


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't see it when I passed about 1:30pm this afternoon. Wonder what's up with that? Maybe someone got a really good deal! :nonono


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Well Mike got his platform back today. He went over there today with the investigator.Sunset marine had a number for the guy who they bought the tower from. So hopefully they can locate & prosecute him. The policealso warned Sunset Marine they will be checking in with them, & they had better have a sales receipt for everything they purchase. Thanks again to the PFF!!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Great news, sounds like justice will be served.:clap:clap


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

ALmost forgot... remember to update your insurance policies with all your upgrades, electronics & tackle on your boat.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

I and glad to hear that this scum bag will hopefully get what is coming to him. If it was my deal I would sure hope, for the scums sake, the PD secures him quickly b/c you know how Karma goes!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

great news sounds like things are headed in the right direction:clap


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great News, congrats to Him. BUT, we as a forum, need to ban any business dealings with this ASS Hole!!! All business owners all Forum members, and family and friends of need to be informed, put his sorry ass out of Business.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Surely the guy wasn't stupid enough to put a platform out in front of his business that he suspected might be stolen.

It really surprises me that this turned up in this area. I figured the boat was on it's way to south Florida in pieces. Apparently the guilty party isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer.


----------



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *welldoya (10/8/2008)*Surely the guy wasn't stupid enough to put a platform out in front of his business that he suspected might be stolen.
> 
> It really surprises me that this turned up in this area. I figured the boat was on it's way to south Florida in pieces. Apparently the guilty party isn't the sharpest knife in the drawer.


I bet a lot of people who steal figure that the police are too busy to find it before its gone and they don't count on someone having hundreds of PFF friends looking out for this stuff that was stolen.I hope they get the person/s and I hope they are linked to all the other stuff that has been stolen. Bring the WHOLE house down with them!!!!

Jeff


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

> *I bet a lot of people who steal figure that the police are too busy to find it before its gone and they don't count on someone having hundreds of PFF friends looking out for this stuff that was stolen.I hope they get the person/s and I hope they are linked to all the other stuff that has been stolen. Bring the WHOLE house down with them!!!!
> 
> Jeff*


*

Amen to that ... good to know you have all the good PFF'ers looking out for ya*


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Great News glad he at least got something back from the scumbags that stole his boat, I hope they get the person/s that took his boat and throw the Book at them or just :blownaway


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm glad that he got his platform back and the police have a lead in the case. BUT I don't think we should go mob rule on Sunset because he bought it from some scum bag. I've bought things from pawn shops and even off this forum from people I did'nt know and could have very well been stolen .This country is still based on the principle of inocent untill proven guilty. Some us seem ready to BBQ the marine repair shop for having it out front for sale. I don't have any ties to Sunset or the people who operate the business. But I think I'll with hold my judgement till the facts are clear.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *J.Sharit (10/9/2008)*I'm glad that he got his platform back and the police have a lead in the case. BUT I don't think we should go mob rule on Sunset because he bought it from some scum bag. I've bought things from pawn shops and even off this forum from people I did'nt know and could have very well been stolen .This country is still based on the principle of inocent untill proven guilty. Some us seem ready to BBQ the marine repair shop for having it out front for sale. I don't have any ties to Sunset or the people who operate the business. But I think I'll with hold my judgement till the facts are clear.


:clap


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

*It'll Fish* deserves a round of :clap :clap :clap for spotting the tower. Good work.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Outstanding work.... Nice to see people looking out for each other. :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

BTT:usaflag


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

mike is good people if he anybody finds out who stole their boat it will be him...:angel

ive fished with him a few times very good peep.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Could this be a match?

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/880276215.html


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe his was 22 foot.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Your right. 

But maybe Julio is just putting the 19 foot length on there so we don't get on to him.


----------



## prsumner (Oct 16, 2007)

Is this it? Seems cheep!

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/boa/879010615.html


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

No I don't think thats it look like it has a VMax on it the stolen one does not.


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Ernie,

Any updates????I'm real curious to find out what happened regarding the name and phone number the boat dealer gave the police.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't heard anything else....I'll update if I hear anything though


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

I am getting the engraving tool out and putting my name everywhere I can think of including under manufactures stickers.I suggest all of you do the same.

So lets have a keel hauling party like the old british navy did.Drag his but stem to stern!


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

:bump anything new on this???


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just thinking about this and looking for the post to see if there was any news. I hope the leads panned out and the boat was recovered.


----------

